
The Tau Manifesto Launched on Hacker News on Tau Day, 2010 - mhartl
Today is the 10th anniversary of the original publication of The Tau Manifesto, which I launched on Hacker News on Tau Day (6&#x2F;28), 2010:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=1468341<p>Thanks to everyone for your support!
======
boulos
Amusingly, the domain in which I used to work (physically-based rendering)
primarily computes hemispherical integrals that would all conveniently be tau
(the solid angle of a hemisphere). The only downside is that tau is almost
always used for optical depth in scattering / Lambert-Beer’s law, but as
that’s a distance tau always seemed a weird choice anyway.

mhartl: feels like you should organize Wikipedia editing parties to make
alternate equations in terms of tau.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid_angle](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid_angle)
would be an easy target :).

------
mhartl
For the latest tau updates, see this year’s State of the Tau newsletter:

[https://tauday.com/state-of-the-tau](https://tauday.com/state-of-the-tau)

------
dificilis
Once again I suffer from time-zone-ism, where someone on the internet
announces it on "28 June", but it's actually already 29 June and it's too late
for me to fully enjoy Tau Day.

~~~
labster
I guess you live at least 3𝛕/8 radians east of me.

------
m4r35n357
Mmm, time for some pie!

